# So, what are your favorite ales?



## kv466

Hey there...I've seen a lot about food but I'm curious to know what different ales ya'll enjoy drinking throughout the world...having tried thousands throughout the years I'd still like to know what is being enjoyed out there...even one new, good one is welcome...obviously there are many favs depending on mood or moment and that's why I posted plural...also, for those who don't enjoy any ales or lagers at all please include any soft drink or wine or kefir or anything at all you like to drink.

My favorite is American style India Pale Ale...Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA is first to come to mind but as mentioned, there will be many more!


----------



## Tapkaara

I like Newcastle.


----------



## Aramis

I like Miller. But I'm not fan of beer generally, I just enjoy a bottle or two when it's hot. I prefer good red wine or brandy + I'm trying to get into absinthe, this green liquid has something magical about it:










First attempt fas failure because I tried conventional way of drinking it with sugar. Terrible combination. I must try it alone, without any aditional stuff. But easy, there is still a whole bottle in my cupboard.

I heavily dislike martini and vodka. Liqueur as well.

Whiskey is pretty cool but I need more experience with it, red Johnnie Walker was nice but not great. Better ones are expensive though and some time will pass until I will find out if whiskey is my thing or not.


----------



## TxllxT

The best of the Czech beers


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ukko

Talking _ales_: Bass, and Ballantine IPA of fond memory. After a few hours working in the hot sun, treeshade and two cold bottles of Ballantine IPA were better than sex.


----------



## Weston

I once purchased an imported ale or beer that was the best I'd ever had. Now I can't remember the name or where I got it. It was allegedly from the world's oldest extant brewery somewhere in Germany or perhaps Austria. Although in the years since I had been jokingly calling it "Ubermeisterbladderbursterbrau," I think the name starts with the letter "M." It tasted divine, like something between heaven and Beethoven's 9th. Or maybe I just bought into the advertising. If anyone knows what it might have been, I'd be much obliged. I'd love to experience that taste again.


----------



## Couchie

Beer:
















Wine:









Liquor:


----------



## Tapkaara

Um, wasn't this a thread about ALES?


----------



## kv466

Tapkaara said:


> Um, wasn't this a thread about ALES?


Yeah, but considering not everyone enjoys them as we do I included the option to add anything you may enjoy drinking...iced tea, for instance, may be what I drink most often...ales are preferred but any drink is welcome...nice choice on the Newcastle Brown Ale, btw...used to be one of my favorites and I still will get one from time to time...new choice for now...

New Belgium Ranger IPA - Fort Collins, Colorado








arguably, the best ipa in the world


----------



## Couchie

Tapkaara said:


> Um, wasn't this a thread about ALES?


I think he said you could post other stuff if you're not all that into ale up above.

If I had to pick an ale I suppose it would be Alexander Keith's (Nova Scotia), although I only drink it because it seems to be what everybody always wants to get pitchers of.


----------



## Ukko

Weston said:


> I once purchased an imported ale or beer that was the best I'd ever had. Now I can't remember the name or where I got it. It was allegedly from the world's oldest extant brewery somewhere in Germany or perhaps Austria. Although in the years since I had been jokingly calling it "Ubermeisterbladderbursterbrau," I think the name starts with the letter "M." It tasted divine, like something between heaven and Beethoven's 9th. Or maybe I just bought into the advertising. If anyone knows what it might have been, I'd be much obliged. I'd love to experience that taste again.


One of the major American breweries (Budweiser?) used to brew domestically Lowenbrau, formula licensed from Germany. The bottle label claimed that Lowenbrau was the oldest in Germany. Don't know the validity of the claim, and anyway the beer was _not_ divine in any aspect.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> ....two cold bottles of Ballantine IPA were better than sex.


Just to be safe, I will not be trying that ale.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When it's raining outside, I prefer a nice cup of Pro*kofi*ev.


----------



## Serge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When it's raining outside, I prefer a nice cup of Pro-*coffee*-ev.


They are discussing something that is supposed to put people to sleep, and not to keep them awake.


----------



## kv466

To celebrate the Heat win I think I'll crack open a Heineken!


----------



## Vaneyes

mcamacho said:


> To celebrate the Heat win I think I'll crack open a Heineken!


And crack a second for the Lightning tomorrow.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I Just recently turned 21, so I am an amature as far as good beer is concerned, but I've really been digging this ale even though it is outragously overpriced.


----------



## Weston

Ahah! I found it. It didn't start with an "M" but a "W." According Wikipedia:



Wikipedia said:


> The oldest brewery in the world is believed to be the German state-owned Weihenstephan brewery in the city of Freising, Bavaria. It can trace its history back to 1040 AD.


Although, it goes on to say this claim has been disputed. The taste was nevertheless stunning.


----------



## jurianbai

far east delight:


----------



## jurianbai

and some aussie:


































and.......


----------



## Ravellian




----------



## Fsharpmajor

Newcastle Brown ale:


----------



## Rasa




----------



## TxllxT

10.6 % alcohol, gets quickly into the head


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When it's raining outside, I prefer a nice cup of Pro*kofi*ev.


Some people like Prokofiev, some prefer Meyerbeer or Ginastera.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ravellian said:


>


Yes, the classic trick of hiding Vodka in a water-bottle!


----------



## bassClef

TxllxT said:


> The best of the Czech beers


Is it heck. Not by a long way. My vote goes to Chýně.


----------



## Ukko

bassClef said:


> Is it heck. Not by a long way. My vote goes to Chýně.


The only Czech brew I have seen here is Pilsner Urquell. It is excellent when not damaged by travel.


----------



## TxllxT

bassClef said:


> Is it heck. Not by a long way. My vote goes to Chýně.


Pilsner Urquell is the most hoppy bitter tasting beer, Budvar however is made with the best water. But you agree that all Czech beers are better than Heineken & Grolsch? :cheers: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Badinerie

Stella Artois but only the brewed in Belgium variety.... The UK one is Pants! I,m really fond of The Fed Breweries LCL though.


----------



## kv466

wow...it's nice to see ya'll have such great taste in fine brews...hmmm, next choice for now...

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## Vaneyes

Honorable mentions.


----------



## TxllxT

For those who love the combination of a good beer & opera


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## Couchie




----------



## Almaviva

I generally don't like IPAs, too bitter for me. I do agree that Dogfish Head is a good brand.
I usually prefer Belgium-style ales (the trappist ones, and other styles of Belgium beer, as well as their better priced and almost as good Canadian immitations made by Unibroue).

But I'm a lot more into wine, which is not good for my budget because the best ones are very pricey.

The one in my avatar (Almaviva from Chile) is excellent but there are many others I love.

Just to quote a few brands or appelations that I love: Sassicaia, Caymus, Léoville-Las Cases, Roederer Crystal, Château d'Yquem. These are all very expensive.

However it is possible to drink excellent wine at spectacular prices. My advice is to pay attention to high-rated wines at affordable prices, when you go to stores that quote the ratings. Generally speaking, Wine Advocate and Wine Spectator are two reliable sources for ratings, less so Wine Enthusiast (I've been a lot less lucky with their ratings and ended up cancelling my subscription) or International Wines and Spirits. Wines that are rated 90 or more by the Advocate and/or the Spectator are generally very good, although it will depend a little on your taste, since these magazines tend to rate higher wines that are big and bold, at times disappointing those who prefer more delicate and elegant wines.

One recent example that I found so good and so incredibly priced: 2009 Chemin des Olivettes Coteaux du Languedoc (an obscure French appelation) which is rated 92 by Wine Spectator and sells for the bargain price of $8.99 at Costco. I got a bottle the day before yesterday to taste it at home and it is truly amazing, I'm planning to go back soon to Costco to buy two cases of it before more people realize how good it is and it sells out (hmmm... by saying this here, I'm working against by best interest... LOL).

Here is a good piece of advice for a very cheap and widely available "party pleaser" that you can find in any supermarket and is rather decent: Menage à Trois, from the Napa Valley winery Folie à Deux. It sells at Costco for $8.79 and in most supermarkets for about $10. Wines that are blends of three grapes like Menage à Trois are often good party pleasers because they are round and balanced and won't offend the taste of most guests. Folie à Deux has vineyards just next to Opus One (terroir does make a difference) so this is an amazing value. Well, it's not as good as the great find I got Friday (it would probably rate something like 86) but if you're having a party at home and you run out of wine, it's good to know that you can go to any supermarket and find a decent and affordable option.


----------



## Aramis

I remember that once upon a time I didn't know what nice thing to drink I should buy so I walked into alcohol shop and simply asked if there are any wines named after great composers. It turned out that there was only one set of spanish wines with (if I remember well) four labels: Beethoven, Bach, Mozart and Haydn (?). I bought Beethoven and quite liked it but not so much as the price made me hope for. And the Beethoven on the bottle looked more like Mozart.


----------



## Almaviva

There's a wine called Giuseppe Verdi - but it probably isn't good, given that the appelation is a mediocre one. It's a cheap Lambrusco. I've only seen it in pictures, never had it, but would like to buy a bottle, not to drink, but to display as a decoration piece for my little bar at home.


----------



## Aramis

And let's not forget two exclusive musical vodkas, Chopin and Paderewski:


----------



## robert

Being a Hop Head, I love Ipa's and especially DIPA's. Just to list a few ales I really like
DIPAS
Pliny the Elder 
Sculpin
Maharaja
Dogfish Head 90 min
Oskar Blues G-Knight
Dales Pale ale
Ten Fidy Stout
Old Rasputin Stout
Alesmith Speedway Stout
Stone Arrogant ******* also Oaked Arrogant *******
Stone Shakespeare Stout
Stone Smoked Porter
Firestone Walker Parabola
etc.....etc...etc..... its a never ending list folks....


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

robert said:


> Dogfish Head 90 min


Nice add!


robert said:


> Stone Arrogant *******


Nice add!

Along similar lines, there's Three Floyds (Munster, Indiana) Alpha King, or (more in keeping with the more aggressive stuff listed above) Dreadnought.

Samuel Adams is now vying with Yuengling (Pottsville, Pennsylvania) for the largest wholly-American owned brewery remaining- and they make my favorite Märzen (Samuel Adams Oktoberfest) and my favorite Porter.

Speaking of Yuengling, you can meet the Porter experience half-way with their (original) Black & Tan.

My favorite 'local treasure' craft-brewer is Victory (Downingtown, Pennsylvania)- and I'm partial to their St. Victorious Doppelbock and Mad King's Weiss, among others.

I almost never drive west of Philadelphia without working a trip to Victory into the itinerary!:cheers:


----------



## robert

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Nice add!Nice add!
> 
> Along similar lines, there's Three Floyds (Munster, Indiana) Alpha King, or (more in keeping with the more aggressive stuff listed above) Dreadnought.
> 
> Samuel Adams is now vying with Yuengling (Pottsville, Pennsylvania) for the largest wholly-American owned brewery remaining- and they make my favorite Märzen (Samuel Adams Oktoberfest) and my favorite Porter.
> 
> Speaking of Yuengling, you can meet the Porter experience half-way with their (original) Black & Tan.
> 
> My favorite 'local treasure' craft-brewer is Victory (Downingtown, Pennsylvania)- and I'm partial to their St. Victorious Doppelbock and Mad King's Weiss, among others.
> 
> I almost never drive west of Philadelphia without working a trip to Victory into the itinerary!:cheers:


I am not into Sam Adams, used to drink it a lot in the 80's. With the growth of micro beers there is too much great stuff out there...I like Victory, my favorite is Storm King Stout....Porters, I realize there are many you do not get on the east coast, but in case you do, check out. Anchor Porter, Stone Smoked Porter, Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter, Deschutes Black Butte Porter, Bells Porter and Alaskan Smoked Porter. If you ever get out this way give a shout I would love to share a couple of pints with you...


----------



## Machiavel

Yona Yona was really a surprise for someone who drinks red wine and strong liquor most of the times.


----------



## kv466

Odell's I.P.A. - Odell Brewing Company Fort Collins, CO








actually, their entire line is pretty outstanding


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I just had one of these this weekend, it's a pretty solid brew. A little bitter for my taste, but still really good.










This one is just plain delicious, I can't imagine anyone having a sip of Hoegaarden and not at least vaguely enjoying it.


----------



## kv466

Dale's Pale Ale - Lyons, CO 








only comes in a can but it's wonderful stuff...well, also draft but yeah


----------



## bassClef

TxllxT said:


> Pilsner Urquell is the most hoppy bitter tasting beer, Budvar however is made with the best water. But you agree that all Czech beers are better than Heineken & Grolsch? :cheers: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Most, but not all - the cheap ones are still pretty awful. I don't like too much carbonation in my beer, so my native English ales are still my preferred pint. The Chýně I mentioned is the best I've found in Czech Republic - has almost no carbonation, which means I can drink more than 3 without feeling bloated - always an advantage.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

robert said:


> I like Victory, my favorite is Storm King Stout....


This brings back a "brew-pub memory"....

(Now that my Table Tennis secret is out)- Victory had an event that they called "Tournament of Pong." I had to double check- did they really mean "ping-pong," or 'beer-pong?' Yup. they meant "ping-pong." *Cool!*

It really was kind of unfair of me. An assortment of recreational, basement and garage players were encountering someone who had (a few years earlier) made an appearance on the nation's top-20 list of rated tournament matches played in a year!:devil:

The first-place award was two cases of one's choice of available Victory brews. I chose Storm King & Prima Pils.


----------



## Ukko

I choose to ignore your perfidy, and only comment that I much prefer beer pong to ping-pong.


----------



## Xaltotun

This is way too hard, I cannot do this. Too many good beers out there! I like German pilsners, weizens, weizenbocks, schwarzbiers and rauchbiers, British porters, stouts and imperial stouts, pale ales, india pale ales and barley wines, Finnish sahti, Baltic porters, Belgian trappists, crazy ales, sour ales and lambics, American innovative beers and extreme beers, and the "new European scene" that's inspired by the Americans in turn. I probably forgot several, too.

My favourites change all the time, but some warhorses stay. Those include Cantillon Gueuze, Orval, Samuel Adams Boston Lager, Anchor Liberty Ale, Sierra Nevada Bigfoot, Rodenbach Grand Cru, De Ranke XX Bitter, Achouffe La Chouffe, Sinebrychoff Porter, Finlandia Sahti, Nynäshamns Bedarö Bitter, Mikkeller Draft Bear and many more.


----------



## TxllxT

Xaltotun said:


> This is way too hard, I cannot do this. Too many good beers out there! I like German pilsners, weizens, weizenbocks, schwarzbiers and rauchbiers, British porters, stouts and imperial stouts, pale ales, india pale ales and barley wines, Finnish sahti, Baltic porters, Belgian trappists, crazy ales, sour ales and lambics, American innovative beers and extreme beers, and the "new European scene" that's inspired by the Americans in turn. I probably forgot several, too.
> 
> My favourites change all the time, but some warhorses stay. Those include Cantillon Gueuze, Orval, Samuel Adams Boston Lager, Anchor Liberty Ale, Sierra Nevada Bigfoot, Rodenbach Grand Cru, De Ranke XX Bitter, Achouffe La Chouffe, Sinebrychoff Porter, Finlandia Sahti, Nynäshamns Bedarö Bitter, Mikkeller Draft Bear and many more.


And I thought that the Fins have in one hand Absolute Vodka and in the other Finlandia.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My family loves this beer, and we're Finns.  Never had it myself though, too young still. :/ In Europe, I could drink in most places.


----------



## Kieran

Lithuanian beer I discovered about 5 years ago. The first taste was like that virgin taste of nicking sips from your daddy's beer at Christmas when a child... :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My family loves this beer, and we're Finns.  Never had it myself though, too young still. :/ In Europe, I could drink in most places.


The man is extra creepy. He must have to hire women to be with him.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> The man is extra creepy. He must have to hire women to be with him.


Oh, I doubt it! He's the Most Interesting Man in the World!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marston's Pedigree WAS my favourite until my ex-local priced me out of drinking it any more - the establishment in question underwent new management who seemed happier to woo lunchtime office groups who didn't mind paying over £5 for a sandwich and over £3 for a pint (and that was at least three or four years ago). I currently drink in a pub where there is now a fine selection of ales from two or three independent breweries selling at £2:60 a go.


----------



## kv466

Kieran said:


> View attachment 2078
> 
> 
> Lithuanian beer I discovered about 5 years ago. The first taste was like that virgin taste of nicking sips from your daddy's beer at Christmas when a child... :tiphat:


I was married to a Lithuanian and know this 'alus' well...it's very good...another one of their good ones is Utenos...
i'sveikata!


----------



## kv466

I saw this one last week at my local market and just picked it up tonight...it's excellent and very much worth checking out...it has all of the taste of a Guinness in a bottle but has the crisp quality of a lager...cool, new brew.


----------



## Couchie

Iforgotmypassword said:


> This one is just plain delicious, I can't imagine anyone having a sip of Hoegaarden and not at least vaguely enjoying it.


Been having a lot of Hoegaarden lately, it's phenomenal.

Tried a case of that Ranger ale too, it's enjoyable but a bit too hair-on-the-chest for me.


----------



## Philip

Couchie said:


> I think he said you could post other stuff if you're not all that into ale up above.
> 
> If I had to pick an ale I suppose it would be Alexander Keith's (Nova Scotia), although I only drink it because it seems to be what everybody always wants to get pitchers of.


this is a fake IPA btw


----------



## Couchie

Philip said:


> this is a fake IPA btw


From Wikipedia:

_Many beer aficionados are quick to note that Keith's India Pale Ale lacks most of the qualities usually associated with the IPA style: the alcohol percentage is too low (5% ABV vs. the expected 5.5% to 6.5%), as is the level of bittering hops (less than 20 IBU vs. the expected 40-100). It also lacks the fruitiness and heavier body found in most ales. Keith's was marketed as an India Pale Ale long before the IPA style gained popularity in craft brewing circles as a revived historic beer style. This has allowed Keith's to effectively grandfather the India Pale Ale name in without meeting the current IPA standards.
Despite (or perhaps as a result of) its lack of resemblance to the current IPA standard, Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale continues to be Nova Scotia's most popular beer and the number one specialty beer in markets across Canada._

So it doesn't meet accepted IPA standards because it predated them.


----------



## kv466

Fake IPA, Phillip? I'm curious...maybe it's just very old school British style and not even hoppy at all...hmmmm, I actually was curious about this ale when it was first posted and now I very much am; although anyone calling it fake doesn't make it seem so great...probably that thick and syrupy sweet stuff that some brewers like to make...mmmmm, you got me thinking of my current favorite.

Stone - 15th Anniversary Escondidian Imperial Black IPA








This is a relatively new style that is just amazing on draft! Yard House serves is widely.


----------



## Philip

kv466 said:


> Fake IPA, Phillip? I'm curious...maybe it's just very old school British style and not even hoppy at all...hmmmm, I actually was curious about this ale when it was first posted and now I very much am; although anyone calling it fake doesn't make it seem so great...probably that thick and syrupy sweet stuff that some brewers like to make...mmmmm, you got me thinking of my current favorite.


well, i do encourage you to try it for yourself... keith's IPA is basically just another canadian macro beer. i don't know what IPAs tasted like "traditionally" (per couchie's wikipedia quote), but it certainly lacks in any current IPA character. i'll give it that it is probably one the least worst macro beers i've tried, though i would favour keith's red or keith's white as their taste are much more pronounced. then again i would most likely go for rickard's red or rickard's white instead (rickard's white = blue moon).


----------



## kv466

Basically, a more traditional IPA is flat compared to today's...it has little or no hop flavor and very little alc/vol content next to a modern American version...also, they tend to be a bit on the sweet side but not like that crisp and refreshing apricot-like finish high hopped micros have today...take Samuel Smith, for example...they're a fine brand with quality products but when you drink their India Ale (which actually was my first IPA back in the day) it is nothing like what we're used to now; even a regular Pale Ale seems hoppier and more potent in comparison. Definitely worth a try, however...they're all worth a try. Except maybe some really cheap American malt liquors, I guess.


----------



## Philip

Couchie said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> _Many beer aficionados are quick to note that Keith's India Pale Ale lacks most of the qualities usually associated with the IPA style: the alcohol percentage is too low (5% ABV vs. the expected 5.5% to 6.5%), as is the level of bittering hops (less than 20 IBU vs. the expected 40-100). It also lacks the fruitiness and heavier body found in most ales. Keith's was marketed as an India Pale Ale long before the IPA style gained popularity in craft brewing circles as a revived historic beer style. This has allowed Keith's to effectively grandfather the India Pale Ale name in without meeting the current IPA standards.
> Despite (or perhaps as a result of) its lack of resemblance to the current IPA standard, Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale continues to be Nova Scotia's most popular beer and the number one specialty beer in markets across Canada._
> 
> So it doesn't meet accepted IPA standards because it predated them.


couchie, i usually love your posts, but you lost all credibility when you suggested two lagers in an ale thread 

nonetheless, i find keith's IPA pretty tasteless for any standard of beer.


----------



## Couchie

Philip said:


> couchie, i usually love your posts, but you lost all credibility when you suggested two lagers in an ale thread
> 
> nonetheless, i find keith's IPA pretty tasteless for any standard of beer.


True, I didn't even know what an IPA _was_ before this thread. :lol:


----------



## Sid James

This thread passed me by before. I think we should make our man in Singapore - Jurianbai - an honorary Aussie. The man has most likely tasted more Aussie beers than myself (but I'm not a big drinker by any means, but why spoil a good thought?).

Anyway, I'm sure the big macho guys like Ernest Hemingway and Charles Ives would think me a sissy because this is the type of thing I most usually drink, in terms of "ales"...


----------



## dmg

21.5 to 23% ABV (varies bottle to bottle):










And when I don't feel like getting thoroughly tanked off of 2 beers, I enjoy a good Belgian.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I'm not a beer fan...My mother was French, I rather prefer wine. An exception though, the Guiness and other Irish beers.

Martin


----------



## Couchie

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm not a beer fan...My mother was French, I rather prefer wine. An exception though, the Guiness and other Irish beers.
> 
> Martin


What about French beer?


----------



## Philip

lately i've been enjoying these two IPAs:

















now my favourite import stout:









generally i am very fond of witbier and belgian style ales:


----------



## jflatter

I like Guinness. In terms of ale, I love Adnams Broadside. It has a personal connection as I holiday regularly in Southwold where it is of course brewed. What is even better is that you can buy it in eight pint casks.


----------



## kv466

Wow!! Freshly imported from The Green Mountain State!










Just starting it off...what notes!...powerful, yet subtle...it's delicious!


----------



## CountessAdele

Strawberry virgin daiquiri








I'm not being cheeky, I would drink these all day everyday, you know...if I owned a blender.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Sid James said:


> This thread passed me by before. I think we should make our man in Singapore - Jurianbai - an honorary Aussie. The man has most likely tasted more Aussie beers than myself (but I'm not a big drinker by any means, but why spoil a good thought?).
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure the big macho guys like Ernest Hemingway and Charles Ives would think me a sissy because this is the type of thing I most usually drink, in terms of "ales"...


Ginger Beer is great mixed with Dark rum. It is called a "Dark and Stormy"


----------



## kv466

Just discovered and currently enjoying!


----------



## Couchie




----------



## cwarchc

I'm not really a beer man myself, but I have been known to enjoy a bottle or 2 of this one









I much prefer a glass of "water of life" I'll be visiting the distillery for this one, on the Scottish Islands, in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kv466

Ah, Couchie comes out with one of my high school classics!


----------



## Couchie

kv466 said:


> Ah, Couchie comes out with one of my high school classics!


Only good thing to come out of Quebec!

And Poutine, I suppose.

And several roads leading into Ontario.


----------



## Ukko

This thread is plenty old enough to include a post of mine from the dim past.

Anyway the past, combined with present unavailability, has the power to enhance memories. My memory is of Ballantine India Ale. A hot summer day half a century ago, after nailing roof shingle. Two of them (they were 10 ouncers), sweating from the cooler.

Bliss.

Bliss.


----------



## kv466

I started this thread when you were probably my least favorite person here!

Ah, how things change...


----------



## Ukko

Hah. I've been looking at the previous pages, and this time at the pictures. Fascinating; and makes me feel good, even though all I have at the moment is Goose Island IPA, which is on the light/thin side.


----------



## Philip

I want to try this bacon flavoured smoked beer:









http://rogue.com/beers/voodoo-bacon-maple.php


----------



## Vaneyes

Something with gym shorts aroma.


----------



## GoneBaroque

This is my first choice although I fondly remember Hilltroll's Ballentines Ale


----------



## Ukko

GoneBaroque said:


> View attachment 5189
> 
> 
> This is my first choice although I fondly remember Hilltroll's Ballentines Ale


I suspect you are thinking of the *** ale. It was good - but drinking it lead me to crash a car one night... well, I did it, the ale was an innocent bystander.

None of us four were significantly hurt, but the 1955 Pontiac was mostly Bondo, and it didn't make it.

[Edit: Wow! Those asterisks replaced the ex-ex-ex in the ale's label; wonder why _that_ was censored.]


----------



## Vaneyes

Thought I'd take a guess that *** is often associated with naughties. So I hear.


----------



## TxllxT

All our island beers in a row


----------



## Ukko

TxllxT said:


> All our island beers in a row


From one brewery, right?


----------



## mitchflorida

My beer is Rheingold, the Dry Beer. Sure, you can pay more for a beer, but I know of no finer brew than Rheingold at any price. It has a rich heritage that tells you again and again, "Drink Me".


----------



## TxllxT

Hilltroll72 said:


> From one brewery, right?






























Yep, the barley & the water is from the island.


----------



## Philip

TxllxT said:


> All our island beers in a row


I'd like a taste of that wit on the side there...


----------



## kv466

I must point out that with real beer, more than _anything_, you get exactly what you pay for.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> I must point out that with real beer, more than _anything_, you get exactly what you pay for.


I dunno. The local booze store has a herd of artisan beers that cost way too much per ounce for me. But then, some of them are too adulterated to meet my notion of beer.


----------



## kv466

Hilltroll72 said:


> I dunno. The local booze store has a herd of artisan beers that cost way too much per ounce for me. But then, some of them are too adulterated to meet my notion of beer.


I'd rather pay 10 bucks for a six-pack of your Vermont Long Trail Ale than 10 bucks for a twelve-pack of Budweiser or Miller or Coors. Any day, any time.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> I'd rather pay 10 bucks for a six-pack of your Vermont Long Trail Ale than 10 bucks for a twelve-pack of Budweiser or Miller or Coors. Any day, any time.


Me too. I am unwilling however, to pay &10 for one 18 ounce bottle of something with chocolate in it, that has a prominently displayed alcohol content pushing the natural limits of fermentation - and calls itself stout, or ale, or maybe even beer.


----------



## Philip

kv466 said:


> I must point out that with real beer, more than _anything_, you get exactly what you pay for.


I think it depends on the location and market. Montreal beer St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout is $4.75 per bottle (330mL) in Australia while $1.66 per bottle (341mL) in Canada.


----------



## kv466

Philip said:


> I think it depends on the location and market. Montreal beer St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout is $4.75 per bottle (330mL) in Australia while $1.66 per bottle (341mL) in Canada.


Well, I gotta agree with that...when I'm in Mexico, I'll drink their crud (no offense) because the best other than that is Heineken anyway which is not so far above in quality. Same as when I'm in Peru; I'll stick with the Cristal or Pilsen or Cusqueña. In Europe I'll grab as many different beers as I can fit into the cooler and try whatever I can.

And I agree with Trolls about the fancy, modern brews with way too much stuff added. Chances are, however, that those same breweries also have classic beers that are of far superior quality than a 'big brand'. I'm an IPA guy. And in America we have the best IPAs in the world: Not an opinion. That's why I am always proud when I tell people that my favorite beer in the world is American because they're picturing me grilling out back with a Busch.

In the end,...drink what you _truly_ feel tastes good to you, regardless of price. If it's cheap,...hey!...that's great. And if it ain't,...sucks to be us.


----------



## kv466

Just discovered:


----------



## Guest

I thought this was about 'ales' not fizz! 

































Proper English bitter bitters!


----------



## Philip

Flying Monkeys Smashbomb Atomic IPA









__
https://flic.kr/p/6261768820


----------



## Ukko

I am saddened but resigned to report...

that my 75 y.o. liver has sent word by way of my blood that processing alcohol has become a struggle. He has served me well, so I will let him spend his remaining years without that harassment.


----------



## kv466

Truly, though,...I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## mitchflorida

I am not a big Sam Adams fan , but they just came out with their Oktoberfest Beer . . get it while you can.


----------

